# 2 Speed 2 Winding 3 Phase Motor



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Try taking a look at this link. http://www.goevans.com/filesSite/EHB_pgs0803.pdf

Basic stock motors come in 2 pole (3600 RPM) 4 pole (1800 RPM) 6 pole (900 RPM) 8 pole (450 RPM) and on. This will satisfy your question regarding winding and speed.

You have the most basic type of multi speed motor. Two motors in one. One set of windings for low and one set of windings for high.
One contactor for one speed and another contactor for the other speed.
Or a manual switch to change speed.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Addition to John's posting .,,

Most multi speed motor to change the speed they useally change the number of poles are connected so like example you want high speed at 3600 T/M ( RPM ) the connecton is wired up for two pole operation but want to drop down to about 1800 t then the connection will change to four pole arrangement which it is half speed.

But a fair warning .,, 

the multi speed motors do not have same HP rating at high and low speed so they are classified as CT ( constant toqure ) CHP ( Constant HP ) VT ( variable toqure and HP ) those are most common three I know I ran into pretty often. 

But there is a other item in the game it called VSD ( variable speed drive ) some are replaceing the multi speed motor and can adjust the speed pretty nice and there is a lot of feature to use. 

I try to remember a book that they cover the details on electric motor and it is a very good book. I would recommend to read it. If I can find it.


----------



## vinnygalbo (Feb 24, 2017)

There's a post by Edward Cowern (Baldor engineer) with the title "a primer on two speed motors". It's a good read on the subject.


I'm not allowed to post links yet. That's why I didn't include a link.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

vinnygalbo said:


> There's a post by Edward Cowern (Baldor engineer) with the title "a primer on two speed motors". It's a good read on the subject.
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to post links yet. That's why I didn't include a link.


A post where? On Baldor's web site? On ECM's site? IEEE? NEMA? You give us the title, the author, job title, the subject, but "post" is a bit ambiguous. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## vinnygalbo (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry I was not clear.


You could either do a Google search or go to precisionautomation.net/2019/04/05/a-primer-on-two-speed-motors/


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum vinny.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Luke. Since you posted this at our sister site and in your profile you say you are not an electrician, I am closing this thread.
https://www.diychatroom.com/f18/220v-2-speed-motor-658087/

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 
However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

